# I've got my vision!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I now know what I want the grounds of Love Manor to look like this year... now if I can just find the money and time. :googly:


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Lotto tickets have worked for some people (producing time and money, that is).


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah I know how that goes!
I've always told people...
"Most people would buy houses and nice cars if they won the lotto. Not me! I'd make the biggest haunted house ever!"
.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Yeah I know how that goes!
> I've always told people...
> "Most people would buy houses and nice cars if they won the lotto. Not me! I'd make the biggest haunted house ever!"
> .


Wouldn't be the same thing? I mean who wouldn't want a hearse and dedicated house for their haunt?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we all need more money and more time...
JL whatcha got cookin up in that head of yours ?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Seriously... enough with this "I've got a secret, I've got a secret, nyeah, nyeah...!"....

SPILL! What's yer vision, dude?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Seriously... enough with this "I've got a secret, I've got a secret, nyeah, nyeah...!"....
> 
> SPILL! What's yer vision, dude?


Oooooooohhhhh! Better tell! The natives are getting restless! :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since you have the Love Manor, maybe you could sell Love?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

DT, I think we'll call you DP- DeathPorn. LOL


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

So what is the vision? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I tired to change my name but Zombie won't let me do it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bummer, DP


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Tell Us Tell Us Tell Us Tell Us


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He won't tell us anyway. It is just probably something for Christmas.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha, if I tell you I'll spoil it!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Ha! He is messing with us. I see what is going on here. He DOESN'T have any ideas and is starting to panic so he comes on here and teases us so WE come up with a bunch of really cool ideas. Then, he picks the one he likes best and says that person guessed it. Now I understand!

Uh, JohnnyL, do you really want to turn DeathTouch and Sickie loose on this? Heaven knows what they will come up with!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

You've spoiled it! haha.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

He, he. Now I have an idea. Since we've busted you, I think we let DeathTouch and Sickie come up with this year's vision and you have to implement it ha, ha! I would be willing to bet that people will not soon forget it!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

But then his haunt would carry a NSFW and NC-17 rating..


----------

